# Shark Shield Alternative



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So while my lovely Wife was buying me a Shark Shield for my b'day, the sales person tried to persuade her to buy an ESDS instead. I wasn't even aware of these and whilst they at least look the goods for surfers or scuba divers, not sure their application to kayaks would be all that practical. The sales person said they're better because they've had more problems with shark shields having to be returned for warranty claims.

Here's the link for more info: https://esdshawaii.com/


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Appears to be a similar technology but agree it's not practical for kayak use. I'm also not a fan of the "automaticaly switch on when submerged" idea unless there is some conclusive feedback to you that it is actually on (e.g. a big flashing light!). Personally I would go the sharkshield route for allround ease. Plus, despite the technical issues that some of us have experienced, their customer service is impeccable, even to the point of making out of warranty repairs free of charge.

How much is the ESDS by comparison?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

$480 apparently.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've often wondered what if fell in the water and got separated from my kayak and Sharkshield - I could have one of these as a backup around my ankle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Comment removed


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

paulthetaffy said:


> Appears to be a similar technology but agree it's not practical for kayak use. I'm also not a fan of the "automaticaly switch on when submerged" idea unless there is some conclusive feedback to you that it is actually on (e.g. a big flashing light!). Personally I would go the sharkshield route for allround ease. Plus, despite the technical issues that some of us have experienced, their customer service is impeccable, even to the point of making out of warranty repairs free of charge.
> 
> How much is the ESDS by comparison?


On the feedback side of things it looks like checking for a boot or tingle is how you'd tell. It'd be great to see some independent testing though. Extra $250 for the SS is worth it IMO given there's more known about its effectiveness.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Shark shield have cooperated ith independent testing so there is good information The text below is from an ESDS website. I would describe it as non scientific and non independent and it does not give any infromation about the dangerous species in Australian waters. I smell marketting nnot science

Longtime Honolulu surfer Wilson Vinano Jr. says he has come up with a way for surfers and divers to fend off sharks.

He has created the Electronic Shark Defense, which sends out an electric pulse that short-circuits the gel in a shark's nose.

"What our product does is shock and thus interrupts a shark," he said.

The device, which measures two inches by two inches and weighs about seven ounces, is designed to be attached to a surfboard leash, but also can be used by divers.

Vinano, 55, said he has film showing that his invention works. He has tested it on 30 to 40 sharks ranging from six to 11 feet in length.

"We would send down a fish with a rope and it would grind the fish," he said. "Then another one with the device on, they didn't eat the fish but when we remove the device, they shred it."


----------

